# Windows movie maker won't let me make videos!



## Jeff1986 (May 29, 2005)

Hello I'm trying to upload a video clip in windows movie maker so I can put a logo on my movie. Everytime I try to import pictures or movies I get the following message,

Windows Movie Maker has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience. If you were in the middle of something, the information you were working on might be lost.Please tell Microsoft about this problem.

I looked under error report details and this is what it says. 


Error Signature.....................................
EventType:BEX P1:moviemk.eve P2: 2.03312.0 P3:3e038613 P4:comctl32.dll P5: 6.0.2900.2982 P6:44ef1b33 P7:0006d0cc P8:c0000409 P9: 00000000

Error Report Contents

C:\DOCUME~1\HP_ADM~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\WER50d8.dir00\moviemk.exe.mdmp
C:\DOCUME~1\HP_ADM~1\LOVALS~1\Temp\WER50d8.dir00\appcompat.txt

It says this everytime I upload pics or movies. I've just started using Movie Maker and I've never really used it before. I'm trying to take movies and put a logos on them with text so I can upload them onto youtube. I'm hoping someone out there can help me!

My computer is a HP Pavilion a1330n


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

What format are the movies in you are trying to import.


----------



## Jeff1986 (May 29, 2005)

.AVI Format.


----------



## Angelus666852 (Jul 4, 2007)

I used windows movie maker to make videos for fun but now i can put one clip in the timeline it wont let me put anymore or it will get this message: "One or more Arguments are invalid". I dont know what to do also it keeps kicking me out everytime i get halfway through of making a movie.

Windows XP


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

ive had both of your problems. heres what u do. get a free program called prism. its easy to use and it will convert and avi to a wmv. somehow avi movies dont want to play nice on wmm. i dont know why. this should solve your problem.


----------



## Angelus666852 (Jul 4, 2007)

hey pishbloom2 thx for that it helped for 5 months but its back same thing but i did what you said and now its back i have pretty good codecs too i dont know what to do.

P.S. thank you for hellping me the first time.


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

im glad i was of some help. if its doing it again just convert it with prism again.anytime i make a movie with my digital camera i just run it thru prism and its in the proper format to use on windows movie maker. i dont know what the codec would be maybe someone will know.


----------

